# Metal ring on leather leash handle?



## Bob_McBob

Most leather leashes I've used have a round or d ring in the braid, handle, etc. I gather people like to either tie on a poop bag or use it to somehow shorten the leash or attach a second line in some situations. My favourite cheap everyday 4' leather training leash has a loose ring I've never used in the handle that makes a huge racket when it's dragged or hits the floor, and occasionally gives me a good whack when the leash snaps around. Is there some extremely important mystery use for this ring I am going to discover the next day if I cut it off?


----------



## Cara Fusinato

Holds a key while walking too.

I cut them off too!


----------



## Jax08

It's to wrap the leash around your waist or over your shoulder while competing. The leash hooks to itself.


----------



## volcano

mine has a big ring on the handle so you can loop it through itself and use it as a slip lead. Comes in handy when I forget to put her collar on.


----------



## NancyJ

Jax08 said:


> It's to wrap the leash around your waist or over your shoulder while competing. The leash hooks to itself.


Also when working the dog offlead.


----------



## Liesje

Jax08 said:


> It's to wrap the leash around your waist or over your shoulder while competing. The leash hooks to itself.


This. In trial it has to be around your waist, over a shoulder, or completely stowed in a pocket. Easiest way to secure it using the first two methods is a 3-4' leash with a ring on the end (no handle, just a ring) or a ring in the handle.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Hooking the leash to itself was the big one I had forgotten. It sounds like I won't miss the ring for my training purposes. I don't mind them when they're light and fixed in place, but a heavy ring loose on the handle is pretty annoying if you don't actually use it.


----------



## Liesje

I agree, I don't actually like them. Only my trusty trial leash has one. In fact most of my leashes don't even have handles.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Success!


----------



## Cara Fusinato

> In fact most of my leashes don't even have handles.


Mine too! I end up with handles wrapped around the darndest places on dog or me! I love the knot-end for training. Maybe not walking the mountains, but training for sure.


----------

